# bent soffit



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

If you can pull the fascia out enough to remove the fastener, then you could probably pull it out. Might work, might not.


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

Call me crazy but I wouldn't think that there would be insulation in your soffits


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

I also don't see any venting in the soffits


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Dierte said:


> Call me crazy but I wouldn't think that there would be insulation in your soffits


Quite right! no insulation in the soffit, but I'd have to crawl through it to get from the attic opening all the way across the space to get to the soffit


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

packer_rich said:


> I also don't see any venting in the soffits


 
Thanks for the eye, but there are plenty of vents, just not right above that window
If you squint you can see one right above that well placed hydro meter (why o why did they do that)


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i don't think it's possible,you probably need to packdown the area where the soffit is bent up


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

maybe figure out a way to use a toggle type system to insert into soffit from below and then pull downward while gluing onto top of window trim... then all is required is to patch the hole/ holes left from the toggling system. otherwise getting into the attic and pressing down on the soffit while shimming is maybe the answer.

is it just me or is the top of the windows out of level really bad or what?! and it looks like the soffit takes an extreme upward dive as it meets the window on the right side causing some of the bow in the soffit??


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it must be an illusion. I took the pic from the side using my phone cam which is not the best camera.

That might just work. I could have the toggle attached to a long string that is staked into the garden below until the glue sets.
Any idea on how to patch the soffit after?

You are my new best friend


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

creeper said:


> I think it must be an illusion. I took the pic from the side using my phone cam which is not the best camera.
> 
> That might just work. I could have the toggle attached to a long string that is staked into the garden below until the glue sets.
> Any idea on how to patch the soffit after?
> ...


Ha ha, thank you! also want to add. you might need a tool like a " tack claw " to get up above and between the window trim and soffit and pull out any soffit nails that may be nailed into the ceiling joist system inhibiting the pull it down procedure. though it looks like the soffit slides behind the window trim quite a distance so this may not be possible to get to any nails. you'll need to get on a ladder at eye level and shine a flashlight in to see any possible nail obstructions, etc.... 

the left over hole could be caulked or puttied and as far as paint that is determined by when the house was painted, do you still have the original house soffit/ceiling paint to touch up with? if it is from the factory( white ) colored soffit maybe a little can of white gutter touch up paint will match. 

string and a brick would also work to help hold it down while glue sets, try and use clear or white glue so possible spillout/squeezeout will not be a problem. 

good luck

one more thing- make sure that the glue surface ( top of window ) is solid. sometimes window metal will be larger than actual window trim so the metal may have a floating affect and will only pull upward if glue and pressure are applied.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:huh:just fix it the right way


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I second Tom on fixing it the right way. The photo gives me the impression that the piece(s) of soffit in that area were cut too long. If these were put in during your cooler weather months and then warmer weather came along, the soffit material would stretch, not have enough room to stretch so it would buckle up. Vinyl soffit material has to have room to stretch and relax. I've seen this too many times. Vinyl siding will do the same thing if cut wrong. I would pursue removing the piece(s) of soffit material, measure accurately, subtract 1/4", and put the piece(s) back.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

The soffit is original to the house which was built in '86. It feels like plastic and it was good for all those years, as far as I know, as I'm the 2nd owner. 
It buckled up one day during a severe wind storm. The window is a replacement so ill fitting soffit may also be an illusion. 
Anybody care for a straight on pic?

So is the only correct fix going up there and pushing it back down?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if pushing it back down doesnt work your going to have to pull the fascia off then remove each peice of soffit from the end to get at the bad peice.. reinstall it or replace it then put it all back up


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Buy a leaver action suction cup and pull---I have several that are used for lifting tile---the cheap ones aren't to expensive--if it is uplifted from a strong wind--this just might work--

If you have a really powerful shop vacume ,that might even do the job---Mike---


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:huh:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Carefully unbend the lip at the outside edge of the soffit. Pull the few nails that are holding it in and take out the couple of pieces and see what's causing it to buckle. If its vinyl, it should straighten out. There should be a piece of channel above the window that the soffit slides into. I'm guessing the soffit popped out of the channel when you had the windstorm. Or maybe when the window guys did their work they didn't put a piece of channel back in above the window. At any rate, glue is not going to do it. Take it apart and find the problem. Should be a simple repair at that point.
Mike Hawkins


----------

